# Swiffer?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Does anyone use a Swiffer Wet Jet or a Clorox Ready Mop? I'm thinking that I would like to have something that is easier to carry through the house, instead of a regular mop and bucket. And smaller to store, I'm running out of room in this house. If you use one, have you replaced the cleaning solution with your own? Or made your own reusable pads? I'm only willing to buy one of them if I don't have to buy refills. I know that I have seen plenty of crocheted pads for the swiffer, but I haven't researched the cleaning solution yet. 

TIA


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

I use the shomop that has 100% cotton terry covers (10) that I soak in cleaning solution and carry though out the house.


----------



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

I inherited a wet jet. Cleans ok, but it needs batteries and the pads get tossed. So nice that you asked because yesterday I was in town and had to go to the store. Anyway, since I had the time I checked out a new mop. O Cedar makes a mop that has washable pads and you can fill the solution with anything you want! It cost about 29.00 so I have not been convinced that I want it right now. Hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Swiffer cleaning solution is really strong and can leave the floors sticky. I would go with the O cedar one. I had looked at that before moving here, and then there was already a shomop in the closet. When I had a swiffer, I used my own homemade spray. The prices of the pads and spray really add up.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks. I decided that I couldn't justify spending that much on the wetjet. So I bought the basic swiffer first, with a coupon of course. It came with 2 dry pads and 2 wet pads, and I'll try those but I probably won't buy refills. I'll be crocheting some new covers/pads to use. My DH works at a store where they clean the floors with a similar style mop and spray bottle. They spray the floor with their cleaning solution then run the mop over the wet floor. This is what I'm going to try so I can control what goes on the floor, and not be spending a lot on refills.


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

I agree the solution leaves the floors sticky. I got a steam mop and am VERY happy with it. No more mops, buckets or cleaning solutions.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a regular swiffer. I use homemade all-purpose cleaner (spray bottle with 4oz rubbing alcohol, 4oz ammonia, a generous squirt of dawn, and water) and an old cloth diaper. Works great. Floors feel and look cleaner than mopping.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

I try not to be an advocate of disposible cleaning products. But I will admit that when my sewer had a little spit up in my basement, I was thrilled to have the Swiffer Wet Jet (batteries and all) to help me clean that up and be able to toss the pads. Just wouldn't want to wash mop pads that had been used to clean up sewer ick.

Otherwise, I use a regular swiffer mop, no batteries, washable flannel/felt mop pads I got on Etsy some time back. Love em!


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a Swiffer sweeper and a Swiffer wet jet. LOVE them both. I think more because they have enabled the kids to quickly and neatly do the floors, without dragging out mops, mop buckets, water, etc. I do use rags on the wet jet (old washcloths) and I soak them in hot water first and put them on sopping wet. Our sealed tile floor dries up the water too quickly otherwise. I spray just a bit of the solution and we run the wet jet over the floors using as many rags as necessary until the rags stay clean, which is when the floors are clean. I agree that the cleaning solution is far too strong but this works in my favor since I don't use as much.

I love the Swiffer sweeper too but the wet pads for it really are too spendy. I reserve them for emergency use.

I also have an OCedar dust mop with floppy, chenille duster on it. It is washable so the pad for it is a one time purchase. I love it as well as we live in a terribly dusty home. It takes care of all the floors just gorgeously.

I used to balk at these expenditures then I realized how much I love the convenience of them (and I make them stretch so they aren't as much in the long run anyway). I also realized I needed to make some concessions since we live in a fairly large home and a housekeeper would be prohibitive, so I decided my time is worth it. A maid would be much more expensive! And I truly, really hate dragging out mop buckets, etc. I am pretty picky about having clean floors, and my Swiffer and OCedar mops/sweepers are always hanging in the broom closet, ready to use at a moments notice. LOVE them! 

Gee, I should be paid to advertise for them or something, lol.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I like using the swifter for quick clean ups.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Mine I think is a Libman(?) Not positive. It has reusable, washable pads, and u use your own cleaning solution. I love it!!!
I used to have a swiffer, actually two. The ready mop, and the regular one. I got so annoyed at throwing the pads away, having to constantly buy new ones, not to mention the cost of the cleaning solution! Holy moly!
So I paid about the same price as the ready mop, and got this one. It's awesome!
I have three of the micro fiber pads,so when one is in the wash I'm still good, and I can just use whatever homemade cleaner I want for washing floors. Saves me a ton of money, and trash. 
Also, it doesn't need batteries like the ready mop, so another savings there!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Sonshine said:


> I like using the swifter for quick clean ups.


Yes! Same here!


----------

